# Phrag crossing



## NYEric (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi. I recently won on eBay a phrag, Sarah Eadie that is album instead of the usual purplish/red. Does anyone have pollen or in bloom phrag fischeri/kovachii/Barbara LeAnn/ Lynn Evans Gouldner/ or Ryoko Urabe so I can try my first cross? I want to make purple phrag and I think the Sedenii will come out using one of those to cross it with.


----------



## Candace (Oct 17, 2007)

I believe I've got some Lynn Evans Gouldner. I can check the g.h. later if you want it. I think I've got at least 2 or 3 in bloom. But, I don't know how long they've been opened.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 17, 2007)

Would you want the flower to do the cross yourself? or exchange, Let me know.


----------



## littlefrog (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a kovachii x Living Fire in bloom. I don't know if that has a name. Want pollen?


----------



## Candace (Oct 17, 2007)

O.K. I've got 5 of them in bloom and various stages of bud and opening. If you want some pollen. If it were me, I'd probably take up Rob's offer to look for an increase in bloom size.


----------



## littlefrog (Oct 17, 2007)

Someday I'll post a picture, but it is on my other computer. Big flower, ~5" natural spread! Interesting color, kind of purple/lavender/red... well, it isn't really a color that has a name. Form isn't spectacular, but I wasn't expecting it.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 17, 2007)

No, it's not one of the 8 named crosses, so far. OK, I'd like to get pollen from the Pk x Living Fire and also put pollen on the Lynn Evans Gouldner. But if I can only get the pollen I'll take it. Thanx. Does anyone want pollen?


----------



## littlefrog (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm taking the plant to judging this weekend, just to show it off (I don't know if I'd personally award it, but I've been wrong before). I'll pull the pollen after that.

Rob


----------



## NYEric (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh my first time, I'm so nervous! :smitten:


----------



## Candace (Oct 17, 2007)

> I'm taking the plant to judging this weekend, just to show it off (I don't know if I'd personally award it, but I've been wrong before). I'll pull the pollen after that.



Rob, you have to have the pollen intact for judging, right? I've been told that before, but would like that confirmed.


----------



## littlefrog (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't know if that is a rule or not. It isn't in the handbook, or if it is I haven't seen it. We will often judge inflorescences where pollinia are missing on some flowers (a catasetum inflorescence, for example). 

I wouldn't remove the pollinia just because I don't want to risk the flower folding up on me... I don't think it would happen, but it doesn't hurt to wait a few days.


----------



## Candace (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks, Rob.


----------



## Kyle (Oct 17, 2007)

littlefrog said:


> I have a kovachii x Living Fire in bloom. I don't know if that has a name. Want pollen?



If mamory serves me correctly, the Living Fire used was 4N. That makes it 3N and likely sterile. I would avoid using it. A shame, really.

Rob can you share a picture, I have yet to see that cross.

Eric, I have fisheri in bud and Micheal trembley in bloom (hanne popow x fisherii)

Kyle


----------



## littlefrog (Oct 17, 2007)

You are right, I remember that now... But, some triploids are fertile, perhaps we will get lucky. Can't hurt to try? This particular plant grew like a bat out of hell, at least compared to the other ones I got which are still hovering around 8" ls.


----------



## Kyle (Oct 17, 2007)

Eric if you have pollen to spare I would like to put it on my Micheal Trembley. I will post a picture of it later.

Kyle


----------



## Kyle (Oct 17, 2007)

littlefrog said:


> You are right, I remember that now... But, some triploids are fertile, perhaps we will get lucky. Can't hurt to try? This particular plant grew like a bat out of hell, at least compared to the other ones I got which are still hovering around 8" ls.



Your right, there are exceptions. But there offspring are a genetic mess. More of a dead end then a 3N. 

Personally, I think it to be irresponsible. Just me opinion. 

Plus it can be discouraging for Eric, a new hybridizer, to have a pod sown and yeild no plants. Stick with 2N - 2N or 4N to 4N

Kyle


----------



## littlefrog (Oct 17, 2007)

Probably true. I'd do it for my own purposes, but I've done a lot of crosses and I expect at least half of them to fail anyway... I don't know that it is irresponsible though, sometimes you have to do risky crosses to get rewards. Perhaps out of 100 offspring only 5 are good. But those 5 might be outstanding. It isn't that much different than complex paph breeding. Actually it is probably quite analogous to early complex paph breeding, there were a lot of genetic barriers and mixed up crap in the first several generations (still a lot of genetic mess today!).

Eric, it is up to you.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 17, 2007)

Hopefully the plant will arive from JC in enough time before I go away next week. I can wait until the next flower to try to cross it my self so I'll try to divide the pollen evenly and send to whomever wants to try some. I'll also see if I can post the photo from eBay.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sid=m37&satitle=130161069692&category0=&fvi=1


----------



## NYEric (Oct 19, 2007)

ROb. I sent you a present.


----------

